# Thieves at FTU on Gulf Freeway



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

I knew of past issues, but was going to be in and out in 5 minutes....it was at lunch time yesterday. Only took them about 5 seconds to pop the door handle on my rental and grab my briefcase. 

I will not visit either location again having learned my lesson. Given the frequency in which they are targeted and their unwillingness to put some measures in place to stop the theft/individuals targeting their establishment, I can't give them my business in the future.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

nothing new and it sucks. why would you leave a brief case in the vehicle knowing the area.....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

When I go to FTU on 45, I just pull up under the breezeway and park right by the front door.

They look at you kinda crazy, but they've never said anything.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry that they hit you. That whole area is bad
Back in the 80s an elderly lady I know got robbed with a shotgun pointed at her over by Almeda Mall.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear you got hit. **** thieving bastages.

Personally, I've never had any issues, but I also never leave anything in the open in my truck to give them a reason to break in. I wonder if I've been tempting fate just by visiting.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Man that sucks, I've been there a few times. Why not put security cameras up (at the least) FTU?


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

SSDD this thread comes up as often as there is no country music playing at the country music awards and who is watching and why.

One would think FTU would do something to deter, must be a reason that they dont. Or perhaps they do have something in place and its not working apparently. 

Cameras, I see pics of kids in the neighborhood breaking into cars weekly , great, now we have a movie of it. Give to police, ok thanks we will look into it. Same thing will happen, ok we have a plate here officer, go run that. Yah right and then do what? Someone needs to meet their maker over there, maybe a couple need it and I presume it will stop, word will get out.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Come to the Sugar Land location. Your stuff is safe here, so far


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I won't use them anymore for this reason

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

SD Hawkins said:


> One would think FTU would do something to deter, must be a reason that they dont. Or perhaps they do have something in place and its not working apparently.
> 
> Cameras, I see pics of kids in the neighborhood breaking into cars weekly , great, now we have a movie of it. Give to police, ok thanks we will look into it. Same thing will happen, ok we have a plate here officer, go run that. Yah right and then do what? Someone needs to meet their maker over there, maybe a couple need it and I presume it will stop, word will get out.


FTU has no interest as to what's getting stolen in their parking lot. I suppose they've lost business, but it isn't cost effective to pay someone to watch the parking and none of their stuff is getting stolen. They know their store is in the middle of a cess pool. Nothing you can do about it.

When I go to FTU, because I have a truck and thieves think nice truck = gun in glove box, I always walk into the store and then walk back to the door and watch my truck for a little bit. Every time.

These low life pond scums will wait in the parking lot and watch you exit the vehicle. They hit it as soon as you walk into the store. Be aware of your surroundings. Look for sketch cars backed into parking spots with people sitting in the car that don't look like FTU customers.

Low lives would quit breaking into cars if people quit leaving jewelry, guns, cash, laptops, purses, etc for the taking.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> When I go to FTU on 45, I just pull up under the breezeway and park right by the front door.
> 
> They look at you kinda crazy, but they've never said anything.
> 
> Yep, just tell them to watch your vehicle, they know. I just tell them I'm Bill Dance.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> Come to the Sugar Land location. Your stuff is safe here, so far


I didn't know there was one in Sugarland. We almost stopped at the one on I45 Saturday but with the construction in the area it was just too much hassle to get there. Maybe someone was telling me something.

Cliff


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The security cameras, that are not there , don't do squat. You just get a picture of a feral in a cap or hoodie, and never a license plate. What we need is a few snipers on the roof.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Funny but a great idea.



Bocephus said:


> When I go to FTU on 45, I just pull up under the breezeway and park right by the front door.
> 
> They look at you kinda crazy, but they've never said anything.


----------



## Buckskin (Mar 22, 2005)

*FU fishing tackle*

Was hit about 4-5 years ago parked just to the left of front door
Their attitude was ****ty, haven't been back
Only safe way to shop there is to leave someone in the truck.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

When some of these break-ins result in dirt naps, maybe that will slow them down.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

What is FTU?

And...
There are thieves everywhere. Heck you probably work with some. This is nothing new. Offer them some easy pickings and most likely they will leap at the opportunity. Leave some stuff in the back of your truck that you want to get rid of. Hide the valuables you want to keep.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

They hide in the woods and can park at the apartments adjacent to there they are not as dumb as some said on here. I agree they need to be ventilated!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Baad marine is where I go

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

dbarham said:


> Baad marine is where I go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Me too, and if not there Marburgers or even buccees. FTU lost my business unless it's an absolute emergency.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

My guess is FTU does not put up cameras or get security guards because it does not own the shopping center. Does it look bad from an optics perspective, maybe. But you also don't want to assume legal duties you do not owe. That could land you in more of a pickle.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

tcbayman said:


> Me too, and if not there Marburgers or even buccees. FTU lost my business unless it's an absolute emergency.


Yep or rod building materials is the only way I will go there

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Just another statistic*

My laptop got nabbed about 18 months ago at Sweet Tomatoes right next door to FTU. I was clueless that I could get hit. Not any more. I've heard about the problems at FTU and I know to secure my laptop and I have even taken my computer bag into FTU and put it behind the counter when I shopped. 
That area is actually covered by Hedwig Village PD I believe. I may be wrong about that??
I don't blame FTU for the thieves actions and I would think the local PD could figure out some way to cut down on the incidents but who knows.
When my laptop was stolen at Sweet Tomatoes I called the Hedwig PD and they acted like...........yawn..........been here seen this numerous times. So many scumbags in Houston and so little time to catch them.............


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

FISHHOGG said:


> My laptop got nabbed about 18 months ago at Sweet Tomatoes right next door to FTU. I was clueless that I could get hit. Not any more. I've heard about the problems at FTU and I know to secure my laptop and I have even taken my computer bag into FTU and put it behind the counter when I shopped.
> That area is actually covered by Hedwig Village PD I believe. I may be wrong about that??
> I don't blame FTU for the thieves actions and I would think the local PD could figure out some way to cut down on the incidents but who knows.
> When my laptop was stolen at Sweet Tomatoes I called the Hedwig PD and they acted like...........yawn..........been here seen this numerous times. So many scumbags in Houston and so little time to catch them.............


I think they are referring to the store on 45 south.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

FTU.......FTU....FTU everywhere.


What the heck is FTU?


----------



## TrophyFish'n (May 5, 2005)

*Fishing Tackle Unlimited*

Fishing Tackle Unlimited would be my guess at :

12800 Gulf Fwy, Houston, TX 77034, USA


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

Lee T said:


> FTU.......FTU....FTU everywhere.
> 
> What the heck is FTU?


It's walmart for fishermen.(without the walmart prices) They have practically anything fishing related that you could imagine. FTU stands for Fishing Tackle Unlimited.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Simple...vote with your $$$$.

If people stop shopping there...they will take notice quickly.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

There was a story one man he got so sick at his stuffs got stolen. So, he put poops in a box and the thieves stole it. You can put one in the truck and leave the doors open.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

FISHHOGG said:


> My laptop got nabbed about 18 months ago at Sweet Tomatoes right next door to FTU. I was clueless that I could get hit. Not any more. I've heard about the problems at FTU and I know to secure my laptop and I have even taken my computer bag into FTU and put it behind the counter when I shopped.
> That area is actually covered by Hedwig Village PD I believe. I may be wrong about that??
> I don't blame FTU for the thieves actions and I would think the local PD could figure out some way to cut down on the incidents but who knows.
> When my laptop was stolen at Sweet Tomatoes I called the Hedwig PD and they acted like...........yawn..........been here seen this numerous times. So many scumbags in Houston and so little time to catch them.............





TxDuSlayer said:


> I think they are referring to the store on 45 south.


BOTH locations are pretty bad! The stretch of I-10 where the FTU store is, is one of the hottest break-in areas anywhere on I-10. My buddies and I quit meeting for lunch in that stretch for that reason...

FTU has always had an "attitude" as far as I'm concerned... Most all their store employees all remind me of a gun counter salesman... They're doin' you a favor when they talk to you, and they don't really want to be bothered. I go there to identify what I want if I'm looking for something that needs a hands on examination, then I order on line. They used to be "Cut-Rate Fishing Tackle... now THAT name was REALLY a joke!!! I only buy there if I can't get what I need anywhere else. Frankly, I don't see how they stay in business... If you go into ANY of their stores pretty much any time of the day, it's like being in a Gander Mountain as far as number of customers! I do hope they stay in business as they serve a purpose. I just hope other folks shop there to make it possible... ain't likely to be me.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Next time, leave a bank bag stuffed with several buzzworms or cottonmouths in the back of an unlocked vehicle. 

I was ripped off big time there not long ago. Every year things happen there and people keep going back. Thieves hover around there because it is very low risk and very lucrative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm in North Texas and I've seen so many threads about FTU over the years that it wouldn't be on my radar to stop at if I had anything in the truck I'd be concerned about losing. Must have some sweet deals there to continue to draw such a crowd.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I'm in North Texas and I've seen so many threads about FTU over the years that it wouldn't be on my radar to stop at if I had anything in the truck I'd be concerned about losing. Must have some sweet deals there to continue to draw such a crowd.


That's the squirrelly thing. There's NEVER a crowd there!! Like I posted, I don't see how they stay in business! They have a LOT of inventory in every store (3 locations), and in the main store on I-45, they must have a million dollars in Kayak and kayak related equipment!! If you ever wanted to see anything related to kyaking, that's the place to go see it! You can go in there on a week day, and there won't be half a dozen "customers" in the store. most of 'em seem to be like me... just tire kickin' and not buying much...


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> That's the squirrelly thing. There's NEVER a crowd there!! Like I posted, I don't see how they stay in business! They have a LOT of inventory in every store (3 locations), and in the main store on I-45, they must have a million dollars in Kayak and kayak related equipment!! If you ever wanted to see anything related to kyaking, that's the place to go see it! You can go in there on a week day, and there won't be half a dozen "customers" in the store. most of 'em seem to be like me... just tire kickin' and not buying much...


What? They do very well. A true mom and pop store done good. Was in the I-10 store today in a gully washer and there were 3 lines of 3 customers just to check out. People filing in at the same time. I appreciate their efforts and don't blame them a bit for the crime. Bunch of whiney snowflakes. Take responsibility for your own stuff and be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I never have anything in my truck worth taking, tailgate locked etc. I also drive around the parking looking around looking for randoms before I park. I also try to park with the keyhole of drivers side door facing the store. When you really think about its kind of ridiculous. I will say the guy who put line on my one of my reels during my last visit was very helpful. That being said the store owners could do something , anything to help the situation.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

teeroy said:


> When I go to FTU, because I have a truck and thieves think nice truck = gun in glove box, I always walk into the store and then walk back to the door and watch my truck for a little bit. Every time.


I wish you would catch one! In fact I would like to watch!


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Sorry I misunderstood.....*

I misunderstood and thought this thread was originally talking about the I-10 store instead of the I-45 store, none the less I've seen numerous threads on here about both locations and thievery.

I have to second some other comments, I don't hold FTU responsible about thieves behavior and I now take the computer inside if I have it with me rather than leaving it for the thieves outside.

I have shopped here for many years going back to the Cut Rate Tackle days when the store was across from Goode Co BBQ and I find many of the employees helpful. I'll admit some of the younger kids are just that kids but they still ask me if they can help me find anything. The more seasoned people there are usually a good source of information if I'm needing something from them.

I think the majority of the employees there have something in common with me.............. they like to fish....... Go figure. I ask them if they have been fishing lately and most of the time they have been fishing lately. Crazy huh?


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Love FTU. Shop there often and have never had a problem. Friendly folks.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

When the lack of traffic to their store impacts the bottom line, something will change. I don't blame FTU, but the outcome will be inevitable. Bad for customers and the business.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pattillo said:


> What? They do very well. A true mom and pop store done good. Was in the I-10 store today in a gully washer and there were 3 lines of 3 customers just to check out. People filing in at the same time. I appreciate their efforts and don't blame them a bit for the crime. Bunch of whiney snowflakes. Take responsibility for your own stuff and be aware of your surroundings.


Please help me understand the snowflake comment...

I do take responsibility for my own stuff.
And I am aware of my surroundings.

Those are 2 key reasons I do not shop at FTU.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

He means don't leave stuff out in the open, doors unlocked or anything inviting scumbag thieves-they're everywhere. Heck, Tortuga got hit at Rice Epicurean. 

Sounds like you don't shop there because you're 'scared you'll get robbed' even though you say you take responsibility and are aware of surroundings-then why an issue? You could just stay at home and never go anywhere.

Great store and great service at the 45 and 10 locations IMO.

I guess you could shop Academy off 59 by Gessner where it's a crime-ridden jungle.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jamaica Cove said:


> He means don't leave stuff out in the open, doors unlocked or anything inviting scumbag thieves-they're everywhere. Heck, Tortuga got hit at Rice Epicurean.
> 
> Sounds like you don't shop there because you're 'scared' even though you say you take responsibility and are aware of surroundings-then why an issue? You could just stay at home and never go anywhere.
> 
> Great store and great service at the 45 and 10 locations IMO.


I'm not scared at all....just not interested in shopping at a location that is known for break-ins.

I've had my truck broken into several times...and nothing stolen because I don't leave valuables in the truck.

That doesn't help much when they still do $1000 worth of damage to the vehicle paint or windows.

I choose to shop at places with lower risk...note that I didn't say No risk.

Matter of fact...sometimes I think you are better off leaving the doors unlocked...particularly if there is nothing of value inside. That lock is not gonna keep the thief out.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Let me get this straight, you all are blaming an establishment for someone breaking into a vehicle where you left valuables (briefcase) . WOW, the guy was not even at FTU, he was at lunch. How about the blame goes to the person leaving valuables in their vehicle . I know there are haters but don't blame FTU because you made a bad decision. If that were the case then you cant Shop at Carters Country, Academy, HEB, so on and so on. Take responsibility of your own actions ..


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> Let me get this straight, you all are blaming an establishment for someone breaking into a vehicle where you left valuables (briefcase) . WOW, the guy was not even at FTU, he was at lunch. How about the blame goes to the person leaving valuables in their vehicle . I know there are haters but don't blame FTU because you made a bad decision. If that were the case then you cant Shop at Carters Country, Academy, HEB, so on and so on. Take responsibility of your own actions ..


Exactly!! Well said.:cheers:


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> I'm not scared at all....just not interested in shopping at a location that is known for break-ins.
> 
> I've had my truck broken into several times...and nothing stolen because I don't leave valuables in the truck.
> 
> ...


Agree. But thieves are dumber than a rock in 99% of the cases-had a buddy wading off Skyline Drive get a busted door window and his doors were unlocked but the dumba$$ crackhaid thief didn't even check, rummaged thru his old Nissan PU and stole his change of clothes. You can only fix stupid with a lead injection of 40-180 grains.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Was done with them a long time ago , just bad attitudes from all in that place !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Well Deano, I aint met one clerk at Academy that knew **** about fishing, their service sucks, out of stock half the time and aint that cheap on any quality items. I guess it's OK if you're looking for a sportsbra though or a kid's swimming toy!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I look at this as a 60/40 issue. 60% is the owners of the vehicles not securing belongings and 40% to the store for not at least attempting to deter crime at the location. At least cameras or some cheap security. Heck put a minimum wage person out there in a car with a blue flashing light on it with a cell phone. But they don't have the volume of say a box store so this is why. If it was my store I would take care of my customers because without them you are nothing.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

And also you do not have to have anything of value in the open to get the door lock popped. And the console ran through. So throw that theory out as well.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Amen*

I happen to agree with you JC on the Academy experience but yet I too like Deano have given up on FTU after two separate bad experiences with the troll motor guys there. Long ways from the Cut Rate on Telephone Rd. days. Amen for Amazon and the local tackle guys.....and I don't have to worry about passing out lead poison to thugs


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Problem is, you pay for the security at 100% cost while all other stores in shopping center smile and pay zero which is BS and likely reason FTU doesn't pay for a guard. Shopping Center OWNER should pay for security/cameras as part of rent and apportion to all others on a sq ft basis. maybe folks that get robbed should file suit against mall owner to get action-pretty darn simple to file a small claims suit to try to recover loss/damage and enough nuisance suits against owner will cause action-plus if he don't show, you'll likely get a Declaratory Judgment against owner! 

I aint trying to offend anyone-obviously I like FTU-never had any issues there and always good service-but I also didn't buy a trolling motor there-just tackle, clothes, etc.

I remember Sporting Goods Inc-great store and also great folks.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I was taking the trash out last night. And noticed my wife's car had scratches on the window frame. I looked closer, and the rubber window gasket was jacked up. I went in and told her. She said she was walking out of Sam's yesterday morning around 7:45. And her alarm was going off... She had nothing stolen.


----------



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

The FTU store in Sugar Land is very nice and the folks there are friendly and easy to talk to. Always offer to help without being pushy. 

As far as stealing from vehicles, that is common in any parking lot. When I was still working everyone was instructed to put laptops in the trunk when leaving the office especially when going out to lunch with customers. Doing this at the restaurant is a waste of time as the thieves just bash the trunk lock. You have to be proactive in a big city.


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

Jamaica Cove said:


> He means don't leave stuff out in the open, doors unlocked or anything inviting scumbag thieves-they're everywhere. Heck, Tortuga got hit at Rice Epicurean.
> 
> Sounds like you don't shop there because you're 'scared you'll get robbed' even though you say you take responsibility and are aware of surroundings-then why an issue? You could just stay at home and never go anywhere.
> 
> ...


Or the League City Academy for that matter. Last year I was walking out and right behind me a guy was being yelled at by an Academy person to stop and "Sir!" and he was obviously stealing the stuff he was carrying. I whipped out the iPhone and recorded/photographed the guy, his car, his license plate, everything and he saw me doing it but didn't care, just sped up. I went back the next day and told them what I had and they didn't want the evidence, said the police would handle it. They know the Walmart/Academies of the world have a policy of not chasing people out to the parking lot. They make it to easy to steal stuff and just write it off as a cost of doing business.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bayoutalker said:


> I didn't know there was one in Sugarland. We almost stopped at the one on I45 Saturday but with the construction in the area it was just too much hassle to get there. Maybe someone was telling me something.
> 
> Cliff


Awww man, it's like 5 minutes from my house. I thought you knew ha


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

rrichar1 said:


> Or the League City Academy for that matter. Last year I was walking out and right behind me a guy was being yelled at by an Academy person to stop and "Sir!" and he was obviously stealing the stuff he was carrying. I whipped out the iPhone and recorded/photographed the guy, his car, his license plate, everything and he saw me doing it but didn't care, just sped up. I went back the next day and told them what I had and they didn't want the evidence, said the police would handle it. They know the Walmart/Academies of the world have a policy of not chasing people out to the parking lot. They make it to easy to steal stuff and just write it off as a cost of doing business.


I was walking into an Academy once and a lady in a car stopped me and said she saw a man steal fishing rods from the back of a truck. She got the license number and asked me to give it to Academy security. I went in the store and asked an employee for security and I gave him the license number. He walked out, looked around and then said it was a police matter. He wouldn't even call the police.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> ....
> 
> Matter of fact...sometimes I think you are better off leaving the doors unlocked...particularly if there is nothing of value inside. That lock is not gonna keep the thief out.


SO, the year was 1990 ish, and the place was I-45 S / Gulf Freeway and Fuqua at the Chili's. Went in to talk to a friend, left the truck unlocked in the parking lot.

As I am talking I hear a person say "someone is trying to break into a red GMC outside." So I started to think, hey, I have a red GMC.

The guy busted the window without ever checking the handle.

This stuff isn't a new problem.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

If I owned a business where customers' vehicles were getting broken into on a regular basis, I'd do something about it instead of chalk it up as business as usual and it's a bad area.


----------



## Finatic31 (Apr 12, 2017)

Retailers want to cry and whine about how their business is suffering due to the internet, etc. 

Not giving a **** about your customers is what kills your business. When you have a KNOWN issue that keeps your customers away and you do NOTHING about it, thats your own stupid fault.

I hope they all go under if they don't care enough to protect their customers.

As for me, Amazon it is.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

^^^^ I am a small business guy and don't whine at all. Have been doing it for 30 years on Westheimer and family has been doing it for 55 years. Don't tell me an establishment is responsible for something beyond their control. It happens everywhere just like on Kroger on Voss on Saturday. What I am saying is that if you are a victim of a crime that happened and you confront an establishment that has no control on what happened in a parking lot, what would you like for them to do ? REALLY, what would the cameras do ? Do you really think they are going to be caught ? Look at the Security guard at the Kroger on Voss, shot at the guy and he still got away after stealing the ladies purse. What I am saying is if you don't like the establishment , DONT SHOP THERE, But DONT blame FTU for something beyond their control. That's it simple...


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

rrichar1 said:


> Or the League City Academy for that matter. Last year I was walking out and right behind me a guy was being yelled at by an Academy person to stop and "Sir!" and he was obviously stealing the stuff he was carrying. I whipped out the iPhone and recorded/photographed the guy, his car, his license plate, everything and he saw me doing it but didn't care, just sped up. I went back the next day and told them what I had and they didn't want the evidence, said the police would handle it. They know the Walmart/Academies of the world have a policy of not chasing people out to the parking lot. They make it to easy to steal stuff and just write it off as a cost of doing business.


I saw a lady taking a 12 of that crappy tasting not your fathers root beer. Saw her heading to door, asked Kroger guy to get manager now/now.now. He gets there as she is putting in her trunk. He would not cross door threshold, told me they would look at footage and give plate to cops. I say great, so then nothing gets done, told me same thing a police matter.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mark- "Beyond their control"?  It most certainly is, they just decided not to do anything about it.

And I'll bet if when people thought of your business, the first thing that pops into their mind is they might get their truck broken into, you'd think differently. Expecting your stuff to be safe when you shop at a business for 10 minutes is not "whining"  Some business owners aren't so quick to toss their hands up and give up like you are.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

MarkU said:


> I was taking the trash out last night. And noticed my wife's car had scratches on the window frame. I looked closer, and the rubber window gasket was jacked up. I went in and told her. She said she was walking out of Sam's yesterday morning around 7:45. And her alarm was going off... She had nothing stolen.


Boycott Sam's!!!!:cop:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

ChuChu said:


> I was walking into an Academy once and a lady in a car stopped me and said she saw a man steal fishing rods from the back of a truck. She got the license number and asked me to give it to Academy security. I went in the store and asked an employee for security and I gave him the license number. He walked out, looked around and then said it was a police matter. He wouldn't even call the police.


Boycott Academy!!!:cop:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Grumpy365 said:


> SO, the year was 1990 ish, and the place was I-45 S / Gulf Freeway and Fuqua at the Chili's. Went in to talk to a friend, left the truck unlocked in the parking lot.
> 
> As I am talking I hear a person say "someone is trying to break into a red GMC outside." So I started to think, hey, I have a red GMC.
> 
> ...


Boycott Chili's!!!:cop:


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree Mark everyone has an option. But we have to deter crime someway. Just ignoring it is making it worse.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Most on here are likely in my boat,a garage, tackle room jammed full of enough stuff to start my own ftu.It's a habit, like gambling or anything else,we outdoors peeps have to have the latest and greatest. The doing me a favor attitude at FTU turned me off years ago. I buy gulp,jigheads, and line at baytown academy. That's about all I need.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

rrichar1 said:


> Or the League City Academy for that matter. Last year I was walking out and right behind me a guy was being yelled at by an Academy person to stop and "Sir!" and he was obviously stealing the stuff he was carrying. I whipped out the iPhone and recorded/photographed the guy, his car, his license plate, everything and he saw me doing it but didn't care, just sped up. I went back the next day and told them what I had and they didn't want the evidence, said the police would handle it. They know the Walmart/Academies of the world have a policy of not chasing people out to the parking lot. They make it to easy to steal stuff and just write it off as a cost of doing business.


I was at the LC Academy with my family. We were on the BB gun aisle when I noticed a guy cramming a BB piston down his pants. No regard to me being there (kids were shocked to see someone blatantly stealing). I split and found an employee, an older gentleman, and notified him what I saw and pointed out the POS thief.

The employee followed the thief around and I went about my shopping. As I was leaving I asked the employee if they caught him and he stated they could not apprehend him only observe. Then, as I was walking to my truck I saw the thief riding a bike into the apartment complex behind Academy.

I guess you may as well steal stuff as it seems there is no recourse when caught.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

John Redcorn said:


> I was at the LC Academy with my family. We were on the BB gun aisle when I noticed a guy cramming a BB piston down his pants. No regard to me being there (kids were shocked to see someone blatantly stealing). I split and found an employee, an older gentleman, and notified him what I saw and pointed out the POS thief.
> 
> The employee followed the thief around and I went about my shopping. As I was leaving I asked the employee if they caught him and he stated they could not apprehend him only observe. Then, as I was walking to my truck I saw the thief riding a bike into the apartment complex behind Academy.
> 
> I guess you may as well steal stuff as it seems there is no recourse when caught.


If you owned a shop, and were responsible for the safety of your employees, what would you do?

Are you going to get "an older gentleman" or female checker beat down in the middle of your store over a item, that by now has been built into overhead loss?

Just for example, this genius is the guy doing the stealing. (or maybe one with MS-13 tatts showing).


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Boycott Sam's!!!!:cop:


I don't step foot in there. The wife loves to shop there. Hey, she's out of my hair when she's shopping. And I can't afford to boycott my wife. :brew:


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> If I owned a business where customers' vehicles were getting broken into on a regular basis, I'd do something about it instead of chalk it up as business as usual and it's a bad area.


And what exactly would you do that's cost effective?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

teeroy said:


> And what exactly would you do that's cost effective?


A least hire a security guard to act as both a set of eyes and a deterrent. :idea:

The guard's pay is more than likely less than the money they lose because a lot people refuse to shop there because of the constant thefts.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

One would think a multi- million dollar business could afford a 10hr. rent a cop to watch the parking lot..^^^


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

teeroy said:


> And what exactly would you do that's cost effective?


I'd put a security guard out there if there were that many of the public/customers voicing concerns about parking lot burglary over time. $250 a day for presence when I assume they gross 100's times that, no brainer. I've never been to an FTU but I'm assuming they're like a small Academy but more geared toward local coastal fisherman.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> I'd put a security guard out there if there were that many of the public/customers voicing concerns about parking lot burglary over time. $250 a day for presence when I assume they gross 100's times that, no brainer. I've never been to an FTU but I'm assuming they're like a small Academy but more geared toward local coastal fisherman.


And the burglaries will still happen...

It's an impossible number to figure out in a monetary sense, but you'd think FTU would believe a security guard would help gain/not lose customers.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

LouieB said:


> Boycott Sam's!!!!:cop:





LouieB said:


> Boycott Academy!!!:cop:





LouieB said:


> Boycott Chili's!!!:cop:


My truck was broken in a few weeks ago while parking at this address ... Quite upset and wanted to boycott that place. Oh, wait, it is my house, I live there.


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

I hope I don't get slammed, but I have read a few comments, and I got to tell ya, its like listening to a bunch of jack legs. you have no clue on what is involved to do some of the recommendations I read, and further more, if you think your that smart, why don't you get up from the computer an go see Joe Myers at Fuqua location and talk to him about it, but to bash his store on this site is not good. I rest my case.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

You guys would be surprised at what a staged police car with a mannequin dressed up like a police officer in it would do for deterring crime. 

Most LE agencies will provide this service to local businesses free of charge. I'm guessing if FTU cared enough, they'd at least call and ask for help to deter the crime. I'm sure the local PD has some thoughts and ideas that would help. Sounds like FTU isn't even concerned enough to do that.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

For the guys who require the store to provide a security guard, wouldn't it be better if you hired one to ride around with you while doing your shopping? I mean, it is YOUR stuff you're protecting.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

TranTheMan said:


> My truck was broken in a few weeks ago while parking at this address ... Quite upset and wanted to boycott that place. Oh, wait, it is my house, I live there.


Boycott TranThe Mans House!!!:cop:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> For the guys who require the store to provide a security guard, wouldn't it be better if you hired one to ride around with you while doing your shopping? I mean, it is YOUR stuff you're protecting.


Like a trunk monkey?:cop:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

CM said:


> I hope I don't get slammed, but I have read a few comments, and I got to tell ya, its like listening to a bunch of jack legs. you have no clue on what is involved to do some of the recommendations I read, and further more, if you think your that smart, why don't you get up from the computer an go see Joe Myers at Fuqua location and talk to him about it, but to bash his store on this site is not good. I rest my case.


It's all opinions so you won't be slammed, no worries jack leg (sorry, couldn't help it, lol).

I'm sure some of the locals/customers would like to go down and voice concerns in person with the owner but won't out of fear their trucks will be stolen.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you "CM" , as a business owner could not of said it any better..


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

This is a very informative thread. FTU never has any customers, yet they gross at least $500K per day. 
If any of you guys have never tried to make a living in retail, I'll just say this: It ain't as easy as it looks, and in general the retailer is not netting as much as you might imagine.

Personally, I assume my truck may get broken into wherever I park it, including my own driveway. I will not leave a laptop, guns, or anything else of value for even a minute anywhere unless I can keep my eye on it. So far it's been broken into at a San Antonio hotel, downtown Houston parking lot, on a residential street visiting friends, and yes, in my own driveway. Not at FTU (so far). 

My dream is that one day I'll catch one of these guys in the act. :hairout:


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> Thank you "CM" , as a business owner could not of said it any better..


So, you believe Joe hasn't a clue about this break in problem ,and telling him will solve it?Come on man.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

What's a "jack leg"?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

manintheboat said:


> What's a "jack leg"?


jackÂ·leg
ËˆjakleÉ¡/Submit
nounUSinformal
an incompetent, unskillful, or dishonest person.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> Thank you "CM" , as a business owner could not of said it any better..


How many thefts have occurred in your parking lot? If it happened all of the time you wouldn't try to do anything about it? Really?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> What's a "jack leg"?


A sad attempt at a cut down.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Cut n Shoot , I am saying theft happens everywhere and yes Joe, myself, the Good Lord and everybody knows about it. THE GUY WAS NOT EVEN AT FTU ! He was at lunch NEAR FTU. That means it could be next door down the street a mile or 2 in the general proximity, or right next to Joe himself. What I am saying is if you don't like the service at FTU, don't shop there, BUT DONT slander a place of business because a guy left a briefcase in a car while he walked into a restaurant to eat lunch. Has nothing to do with FTU. He was not at FTU again. Its like if someone broke into your vehicle in your driveway, should we slander you and tell you how you need to get a better security system or a security guard at your house. The answer is "NO". I am a business owner and everyone tries to deter crime but when it is "Beyond his Control", it is beyond his control . C'mon Man..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ I stopped blatant theft at my office/yard after installing more cameras. Just saying.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> THE GUY WAS NOT EVEN AT FTU ! He was at lunch NEAR FTU.


SIGH. Go back and read the original posting again.



> Its like if someone broke into your vehicle in your driveway, should we slander you and tell you how you need to get a better security system or a security guard at your house. The answer is "NO". I am a business owner and everyone tries to deter crime but when it is "Beyond his Control", it is beyond his control . C'mon Man..


If it happened all of the time don't you think the homeowner would do something about it, or would he just give up like you are so obviously quick to do?

Still waiting on your answer to the question of how many thefts have occurred in the parking lot of your business...


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Bunches . I am on Westheimer. You a happy camper now..


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

By the way I have a 2014 Chevrolet High Country with 4 wheels and tires in my parking lot right now waiting on insurance to come by because it was left sitting on the rotors Sunday night in his driveway. The kicker is he lives in "Sugarland".


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ So is he going to do something about it or is he just going to keep letting it happen over and over again?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^^ I stopped blatant theft at my office/yard after installing more cameras. Just saying.


We have tons of cameras, motion detectors, sirens and the police have been asked to patrol the dark corners of the end of our block. We still get broken into.

What kills me is how in the world someone would think a guy who's been in business as long as FTU and definitely knows about the problems hasn't looked into any form of preventative measures. Totally blows my mind when people walk up to someone who has been doing something 40 years and says..."Hey, you know what you should do?"
You don't think he's thought it? Or his brother has thought it? Or his employees have thought it? 
Sheezzz.


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> How many thefts have occurred in your parking lot? If it happened all of the time you wouldn't try to do anything about it? Really?


I'm gad ya'll like my term "Jack Leg". it fits. your exactly right, BTW, my business is right next to a scrap yard, where all the trash is. only happened 1 time in my parking lot, now I have a German shepherd that corrects that ****. to each his own how they deal with it. I still remain on what I have said, this board will not fix the problem, go talk to Joe, or better yet call the store


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Who's "He"? Like I said, the PROPERTY OWNER owns the parking lot, not the stores renting space. The PO'd victims should file in small claims against the PROPERTY OWNER for not providing sufficient security. Small claims is Cheap! Why should ONE STORE out of 20 suffer and pay for what all should be contributing through added rent to pay for increased security when lease terms end? You want one store to secure an entire shopping center and benefit all other stores at 100% of his cost-sounds like BS to me.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

There are FTU employess on here, have responded to similar threads in the back. Seems a few know who the owner is ( and his brother). They became wealthy from these stores not by accident. But this seems to get a lot of attention. Lets have someone go in there today and get there opinion, if they dont have anything else to do that is!!!!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

CM said:


> I'm gad ya'll like my term "Jack Leg". it fits. your exactly right, BTW, my business is right next to a scrap yard, where all the trash is. only happened 1 time in my parking lot, now I have a German shepherd that corrects that ****. to each his own how they deal with it. I still remain on what I have said, this board will not fix the problem, go talk to Joe, or better yet call the store


We used to have dogs. Got tired of burying them after someone jackleg threw poisoned meat in the yard.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Where do the employees park! I know if I worked there I wouldn't leave my vehicle in that parking lot!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

CM said:


> I'm gad ya'll like my term "Jack Leg". it fits.


Pat yourself on the back for being so clever!


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I eat crow on the lunch thing. I am sure he knows about it . What I am simply talking about is a guy went in for 5 seconds to FTU, he has a briefcase in his car, they break in and take his briefcase. What is Joe supposed to do in 5 seconds ? Why would you blame FTU on this action ? I had a driver pull up to my establishment , left his keys in the ignition , came in to tell me what he needs, never seen the vehicle again. As a business owner, am I responsible , NO, do I care , Yes I do. Did the customer say hey, I left my keys in the vehicle and they stole my truck, but since it was at your establishment I am not going to use you any more. I hope not and the answer is NO. That is the only point I am making , we try to deter as best we can but don't make my business suffer because of some POS thugs who decided to pick that vehicle that day. Now , if I don't give you good service or in any way my establishment does not meet your expectations in what you expect from me for my service performed, you can slander me all day long..


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ The point is is happens all of the time there. Enough to chase off customers.

And enough with the "slander" BS. It's fact.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> Cut n Shoot , I am saying theft happens everywhere and yes Joe, myself, the Good Lord and everybody knows about it. THE GUY WAS NOT EVEN AT FTU ! He was at lunch NEAR FTU. That means it could be next door down the street a mile or 2 in the general proximity, or right next to Joe himself. What I am saying is if you don't like the service at FTU, don't shop there, BUT DONT slander a place of business because a guy left a briefcase in a car while he walked into a restaurant to eat lunch. Has nothing to do with FTU. He was not at FTU again. Its like if someone broke into your vehicle in your driveway, should we slander you and tell you how you need to get a better security system or a security guard at your house. The answer is "NO". I am a business owner and everyone tries to deter crime but when it is "Beyond his Control", it is beyond his control . C'mon Man..


Hey,if you ,Joe,or any other swinging dik business owner doesn't want to protect their loyal customers from getting their chit ripped off in your own parking lots,then that's your business model. There's no slander here,it's facts. Blaming the customer will not work out so well for you or Joe.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

^^^ Go cry to mamma and don't use us then..


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Does anyone actually know of a business that successfully deters crime in their parking lot? I don't.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

How do you know if a punk thief decides not to steal from a place with a security guard because they might get caught? Obviously some actions to deter the worthless hyenas are better than nothing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> ^^^ Go cry to mamma and don't use us then..


Please post the name of your business so that we avoid it.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> ^^^ Go cry to mamma and don't use us then..


You're the one crying like a little *****.And since you brought my dead mother into it...


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Why, because If you park your vehicle in my lot with your briefcase in it and a Thug breaks into your car while in my parking lot you can bash my establishment ? Its not hard to find out what I own and where I am. I have a lot of 2 Cool customers that I take care of and they know how I treat them. I own WESTHEIMER AUTO CENTER on Westheimer. Not Scared..


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

LouieB said:


> We used to have dogs. Got tired of burying them after someone jackleg threw poisoned meat in the yard.


Louie, really sorry for your loss. a good guard dog is really expensive and hard to find.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

No , I am not crying like a little **** , I just don't want a small business guy to suffer for something that is not in his control.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Not much hope of catching the thieves...


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> Not much hope of catching the thieves...


"We'll look into it. We'll let you know if we find anything."
"Do you ever find anything?"
"No."


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

teeroy said:


> Does anyone actually know of a business that successfully deters crime in their parking lot? I don't.


Laredo PD-caught 2 teens smoking dope in their parking lot-but the jest is-the teens are dumber than rocks and deserved to get caught; otherwise, no. Robbery at HEB on San Felipe, another at Kroger down the street within the last month and Tortuga got hit at Rice Epicurean on Fountainview-happens everywhere-only way to stop is to shoot all burglars and stack em like firewood, but one of you would cry about it because ya may lose a friend, family member, friend's son/family member and the ACLU would say Cruel and Unusual punishment. Courts don't give a **** and release criminals daily to go back and repeat and repeat again. Only a hot lead injection will stop a criminal and then ya get sued for killing the stinkin 'vulnerable'.


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Mark, don't take this stuff personally. I know some of the comments really sound just like liberals do, but they are just trying to get under your skin. OK, I have the best one yet, go get your CHL license, an sit out in the parking lot, an when it happens, boom, done. good to go.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Who's "He"? Like I said, the PROPERTY OWNER owns the parking lot, not the stores renting space..


From what I can tell online, FTU controls the entity that owns the land and the stores. Just north of $5,000,000 worth of land and bricks, appraised.

So they arent just in the fishing tackle bidness, but also the real estate bidness.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't take it personally and you probably have never seen me respond this much EVER but I know how hard it is to run a business and have something like this ruin someone or their livelihood or even loose a customer due to peoples perspectives. The bad thing is you never hear anything good come out of something like this. Well, here it is , I went to FTU and they were very helpful and I found what I needed. Even though there is a chance that my vehicle may be compromised at that location I will shop there and spend my money there but be more aware of my surroundings while shopping in that establishment..


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

I was thinking yesterday most anything popular to the male is highly sought by thieves.

Guns...Fishing Poles...Reels....Boats...Motor cycles...Cars...Coolers...etc...

The honest folks pay the price for the underlings messing about.

I do not think good idea to leave anything in your vehicle you want or need.
Of course any and all things should be ok there...but.......Reality shows different.

I never heard of this FTU prior to this thread.

All thieves need good arse spanking and even execution.
One just doesn't know what people like that are capable of. Why take a chance?

Knock 'em off and face the judge in Court I guess.

I am from Houston...Mugged several times. House robbed more than once.
It is just not a good place to have anything.

FTU doesn't seem responsible in my opinion except their business is in crime central Houston Texas.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't believe this is 100% on the business... One would think law enforcement could get a few extra patrols in the area, or run some sort of sting operation and put some of these lowlifes in jail. More will come, but some sort of deterrence should be put in place. At this rate, the thieves just think it is a free for all. Some of them need to be made into an example or it is only going to get worse. (if worse is possible)


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

The most surprising things I have learned from this thread...

1) People actually leave things like briefcases and laptops in plain site -
anywhere in the world - much less on a major freeway in Houston.

2) At least one person thinks FTU grosses $500K per day.

3) That lots of folks think a fat guy in a golf cart will deter thieves. Or that a camera will make any difference at all.

I think FTU is a fine establishment. I get that they are reluctant to put together a security force. Supposed the security guard shoots one of these ferals? While we would love it, Joe M. might get stuck with the bill on that one.

Also, I'll say I have never received anything except friendly and great service at the Katy Freeway store. I can't say the same about Gulf Freeway and haven't stopped in on 59 yet.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I can't believe someone would think a security guard wouldn't deter thieves.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> I can't believe someone would think a security guard wouldn't deter thieves.


No chit. The slightest bit of any kind of security like A camera or A even part time security guard will stop some. Even if it's one of ten it deters it's still something. It sounds rampant because it's known tyere is not any preventive measures, even fake cameras or something, in place. Now would I leave a laptop or briefcase in my truck, much less rods in the back on the way to the water? Hell no (I even lock my .45 in my console), not even at the Academy I go to in SA and I actually have not ever been to a FTU. I figured it was a stand alone like an Academy, not in strip centers, but a few cameras here and there would be a no brainer for minimum cost to me as a business owner. If nothing else it shows my customers that I get it and am trying something rather it is effective or not.


----------



## czechmark2 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think Cindy and all the rain this week has kept everyone indoors too much. This is the second thread this week that seemed to get "out of hand". I hope the weather clears and everyone can get back outdoors this weekend and do some fishing! Everbody take a breath. :brew:


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

As much as we want to , we can't double tap a thief breaking in your truck unless you are in danger of being shot or attacked by the burglar. Maybe a CHL instructor can chime in here. 
At night, might be a different story.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

If crime in that area is that bad there are things that a business owner can do. 

First of all, store owners in the area need to put their heads together and approach the property owners as a group and "strongly" request that something is done to protect the properties. 

Second, request a meeting with the police and sheriff departments to discuss and suggest ways to improve the situation. Include the state and local representatives tio the meeting. If they feel they might lose votes they can put pressure on the police.

Third, they can train their employees to keep an eye on the parking lot as they perform their duties and notify police if something is suspicious. 

Those things take a bit of time but not a lot of money. If you value your customers surely that is not too much for them to expect.

Cliff


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I go to the I-10 store maybe once a month and have not had any issues. Went to Cut Rate back in the day and still go to Carters Country and Goode Co, never had any issues in their parking lots. 

Never been to the 45S store. 

But it seems like they figured out a pretty good way to keep their stuff safe. Why not just extend the fence and have someone monitor the gate?

The HEB on the Katy Freeway was having issues with people snatching purses. So that put security guards on Segways, and they curtailed the issue. What FTU is currently doing, isnt working, why not try something else?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

batmaninja said:


> From what I can tell online, FTU controls the entity that owns the land and the stores.


I was wrong on this.

The land is owned by a hard nosed real estate guy that has land on the north side of 10. I want to say FTU is just a tenant.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

22'baykat said:


> One would think law enforcement could get a few extra patrols in the area, or run some sort of sting operation and put some of these lowlifes in jail.


City/Police don't care because conducting these operations doesn't generate revenue.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

irbjd said:


> City/Police don't care because conducting these operations doesn't generate revenue.


Yep, the American way. If you can't make a buck doing it......Don't do it.
Runs deep in this society.

$$$$$$$$$ Money-Money-Money $$$$$$$$$$$$

:texasflag:brew::brew::texasflag


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

sotexhookset said:


> No chit. The slightest bit of any kind of security like A camera or A even part time security guard will stop some. Even if it's one of ten it deters it's still something. It sounds rampant because it's known tyere is not any preventive measures, even fake cameras or something, in place. Now would I leave a laptop or briefcase in my truck, much less rods in the back on the way to the water? Hell no (I even lock my .45 in my console), not even at the Academy I go to in SA and I actually have not ever been to a FTU. I figured it was a stand alone like an Academy, not in strip centers, but a few cameras here and there would be a no brainer for minimum cost to me as a business owner. If nothing else it shows my customers that I get it and am trying something rather it is effective or not.


It's a fair point (that Mega makes also). I guess you fire every shot to try and deter idiots.

For several years, we were in a building on the Loop between TC Jester and Ella. For a while, offices in the building (which had lax security) were getting hit every long weekend. We had a camera system and electronic locks and always saw people creeping around after hours. Our receptionist got the idea to plaster signs advising that were filming (in three languages) on every flat surface, as soon as you got off the elevator on our floor. The signs were unavoidable. We were never hit and it lead to some very funny camera footage with people trying to jump back on the elevator before the doors were closed.

I also don't think it's about the neighborhoods, necessarily. The Katy Freeway store is adjacent to some very good real estate. I think it is more about "guys in trucks at sporting goods stores" being targeted. Lee said it best, we buy all the good stuff that is easy for thieves to turn.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

HPD has an auto theft division with several bait cars. They need some country boy bait trucks to set up in sporting goods store parking lots. It's gotten out of hand


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bayscout22 said:


> The most surprising things I have learned from this thread...
> 
> 1) People actually leave things like briefcases and laptops in plain site -
> anywhere in the world - much less on a major freeway in Houston.
> ...


You are assuming the brief case was in plain sight....it wasn't. I have no problem with FTU making a business decision not to pay for some type of security. I assume they have done the math and evaluated the risk/reward trade off. Its their business and they can run it however they want. But, based on that decision, I choose not to be a customer any longer.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

I think this Thread is testament to we 2COOLERS just do not like thieves.
This thing has outrun the Good Hamburger joint Thread I think? I will not mention the Airplane deal we got excited about.

I am from Houston and I would like to line them all up andddd.....

They are robbers of more than goods...They rob us of happiness, confidence in our neighbors and communities and sound sleep at night.

Thieves Su ck bad.

:texasflag:brew::brew::texasflag


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I feel a person has an expectation that when he patronizes a place of business that his vehicle and contents will be safe. When there have been multiple breakins and it is the local joke that vehicles will be broken into, the business has failed the customers.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Choot 'em like the rat they are-no cameras, except for the one the criminal's buddy is using to later post the swag they done stole so whoops, you'd have to shoot both and destroy the other's phone. I kinda like that. 2 crooks with one shot, well maybe 2, well maybe 17 rounds, 6 in each one center mass, 2 in each haid and 1 extra just for fun in the main perp's right eyeball or crotch-yep, crotch. 

I like FTU-will patronize as long as I got $$$ to spend there. BTSOO Academy, Dick's and any other I been to. Aint made Marburgers.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

It sounds like if FTU would simply show an interest in keeping its customer's property/vehicles safe to the best of their ability, that would go along way with customers.

The fact that they simply choose to do nothing even though they are well aware of the problem, is what has people refusing to patronize their business.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

wfishtx said:


> It sounds like if FTU would simply show an interest in keeping its customer's property/vehicles safe to the best of their ability, that would go along way with customers.
> 
> The fact that they simply choose to do nothing even though they are well aware of the problem, is what has people refusing to patronize their business.


Yup. pretty much sums it up rat thar... hwell:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

A lot of you guys need to start reading local police reports.

EVERY week in the F'wood one there is a story about a soccer mom going for run in the park, going to yoga class, dropping off jr. at day care, etc. and coming back to a broken window with their purse gone.

This country is beyond saturated with scum who want an easy buck and steal anything they can. Nothing short of a big civil war something like the black death will stop it.

I work for a big OFS company and we teach PC training to all new hires. If you EVER leave your laptop in your vehicle while its unattended and it gets stolen, 99% chance you are getting let go AND you pay for the cost of the PC. If you stop to get gas, you take it with you, if you go to HEB, you take it with you, etc (that includes at your home in your garage). If you can't take it in, you don't go there. The attorneys/accountants know the stats and they know the chance of a laptop looking bag getting taken in a major city is almost 100%.

Good cameras are really expensive, we just spent $250k at one location to add 80 new ones.

You guys need to quit being so trusting/lazy and just assume anytime you park, someone is going to check your car for anything they can steal. I leave my cars unlocked 99% of the time just because I donâ€™t want to deal with a busted window. The few times I donâ€™t, I park up near the glass of a restaurant with a pistol in my pocket. When I have stuff with me and I canâ€™t get those spots, I donâ€™t go there or wait till I can get a spot. Iâ€™ve known too many people who have lost lots of fishing gear, guns, and even $$$ bird dogs thanks to thieves.
Back to FTU, no f-ing way they gross $500k a day, maybe $50k (and I donâ€™t buy that either) but not sure who you guys are dealing with at the Fuqua store, but most of the time the salesmen are idiots or just ignore you or treat you like you are an idiot. Whenever I must go there, I either make my gf go with me and stay in the car, or make sure there is nothing in there to steal and just leave it unlocked. Not to mention the green rod incidents. 

Iâ€™m surprised no-one has mentioned going there to open carry and see what kind of reaction you get.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> HPD has an auto theft division with several bait cars. They need some country boy bait trucks to set up in sporting goods store parking lots. It's gotten out of hand


Ha ha ha ha. I had my burban stolen, found about 2 blocks away from 61 Reisner. Found Pepsi, Bud and KFC box along with US Food Stamp coupon book with serial number. Called HPD said I got lots of evidence of the fine Obama supporters-they wouldn't even come by to get it, so I took it to 61 Reisner, walked to security desk and the beotch grabbed the coupon book to "See if any be in it"-she was gonna take them. I grabbed them back, said it's evidence and I need to speak to officer about stolen vehicle and evidence I found. She sent me to burglary, I walk up to lady at desk/door and explain why I'm there, she said "Have a seat". I sat down-after 15 minutes I got up, asked her if someone was gonna see me-she says "Oh ****, I forgot you were there" (strike two). She calls a cop over from his desk, I hand him a letter explaining what all I had. He glances over it and says "This is Burglary, you need auto theft". I explode, saying "the beotch downstairs at security tried to steal any foodstamps and sent me to wrong department, then the idiot beotch over there left me sitting and forgot and I hope all your **** cars get stolen." He sort of smirks, takes my coupon book and letter and says he'll take it to auto theft. About 2 months later, my phone rings-a HPD auto theft cop-asks if I still have the KFC Box, Pepsi bottle and Bud cans. I said "yep, about a month ago I did, but finally tossed them since I had such a joyous time at HQ".

I honestly do respect Police-**** tough job, but the support personnel are idiots IMO.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

so here is a store you get ripped off at the cash register and parking lot.
Add to it **** poor reel service 

I tend to allocate bit of time and go by baad marine or marburgers..


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Choot 'em like the rat they are-no cameras, except for the one the criminal's buddy is using to later post the swag they done stole so whoops, you'd have to shoot both and destroy the other's phone. I kinda like that. 2 crooks with one shot, well maybe 2, well maybe 17 rounds, 6 in each one center mass, 2 in each haid and 1 extra just for fun in the main perp's right eyeball or crotch-yep, crotch.
> 
> I like FTU-will patronize as long as I got $$$ to spend there. * BTSOO* Academy, Dick's and any other I been to. Aint made Marburgers.


What is this?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ralph7 said:


> What is this?


Trying to get past the censor here, my guess is BTSOO is: beats the poop out of


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

wfishtx said:


> It sounds like if FTU would simply show an interest in keeping its customer's property/vehicles safe to the best of their ability, that would go along way with customers.
> 
> The fact that they simply choose to do nothing even though they are well aware of the problem, is what has people refusing to patronize their business.


Once again, the fact that you ASSUME they have done nothing amazes me.
Do you know for a fact that they have done absolutely nothing or is that just a guess from reading posts on the internet? Do you know for a fact that the crime rate, as bad as it is, hasn't gone up or down?

Love keyboard cowboys.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Odds are not one of you whiney snowflakes has ever confronted a manager much less an owner at FTU. 

Sounds like a bunch with business plan for FTU have never even visited a location. If all you need is some push up jig heads and gulps, or maybe prerigged corks and a padded parking lot, maybe FTU isn't for you.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Snowflake, lol! 

I would, if I knew what an ftu was.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

1. FTU is a tenant , they do not own the building or the property. 
2. If you want great service or real advice from real offshore/inshore fisherman , go there. 
3. The prices on everything are the same or better than any national chain. 
4. The Meyer family , Danny and Joe , are straight up honest businessmen, and are wonderful kind people. 
5. Lock your car and take all valuables out wherever your park, including Wal Mart, Target, Home Depot, al restaurants, FTU, and at home.
That is all


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

LouieB said:


> Once again, the fact that you ASSUME they have done nothing amazes me.
> Do you know for a fact that they have done absolutely nothing or is that just a guess from reading posts on the internet? Do you know for a fact that the crime rate, as bad as it is, hasn't gone up or down?
> 
> Love keyboard cowboys.


Since its been the same story for 25 years, I'll also assume the owners haven't done anything.


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

I went again today during lunch, another successful trip of them having everything I needed in high-quality brands. 

And their staff is always helpful. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> When I go to FTU on 45, I just pull up under the breezeway and park right by the front door.
> 
> They look at you kinda crazy, but they've never said anything.


They know why you do that.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I only go to FTU to get things I can't get anywhere else, which are few and far between. I refuse to pay higher prices at FTU for the same things that I can get at Academy or elsewhere. Someone tried to tell me the same item from Academy at FTU is of higher quality. ROFL!!!

Bottom line, if FTU wants more people to shop there, 1) lower prices on items that you can get elsewhere and 2) provide better security. Plain and simple!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> I refuse to pay higher prices at FTU for the same things that I can get at Academy


You have to be a bait soaker if you are happy with Academy inventory.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

From today's Chron-they even steal the security cameras!! They'll steal anything.

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...-on-surveillance-camera-stealing-11255603.php


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> I own WESTHEIMER AUTO CENTER on Westheimer. Not Scared..


I would be scared of the butt piracy that goes on in that area...Jus Sayin


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Went to Academy in Corpus yesterday to purchase my son a left handed bait caster. After waiting for 10 minutes, an associate showed up who " Didn't have a key or know anything about reels". Another gentleman showed up and I inquired if they had any left handed bait casters and he handed me a Penn Battle. I said that was a spinning reel, did he have any left handed model bait casters. He was thoroughly confused. I gave up and left the store.
I'm finally to the point where I'll buy it online or at Roy's. Roy's is a little bit higher but they are helpful and my windows will still be in one piece after 30 minutes of shopping.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

LouieB said:


> Once again, the fact that you ASSUME they have done nothing amazes me.
> Do you know for a fact that they have done absolutely nothing or is that just a guess from reading posts on the internet? Do you know for a fact that the crime rate, as bad as it is, hasn't gone up or down?
> 
> Love keyboard cowboys.


Yes, I know for a fact. I know someone who used to be married to this girl, that dated a guy in high school who was the cousin to a girl that met the owner in a bar one time and they told me that he told them that he doesn't give two chits about his customer's cars being broken into. 

Nothing like a keyboard cowboy talking about loving him some keyboard cowboys......:cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Looks like they do have some security cameras afterall


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Looks like they do have some security cameras afterall


But they've done NOTHING to make things better.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> But they've done NOTHING to make things better.


If they have it isn't working :idea:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> If they have it isn't working :idea:


Sure it has.
They've gone from 6 break ins a day down to 2. And now they can watch the guys break a window and run to the apartment complex that houses all the Katrina refugees in HD.
And only the guys that wear Simms gear or Crocs to the store get raped in the parking lot. It used to be every guy that wore a Columbia fishing shirt, but even now the rapist have moved up to the higher end clientele.
You see the improvement there?


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I would be scared of the butt piracy that goes on in that area...Jus Sayin


Yes there is a lot of that out here. Now that is funny.. Ok I am scared now..


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Haha made sure that camera was pointed towards the entrance to catch the people trying to steal their stuff.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Haven't been to FTU in years and I don't really have a need to when I can get my soft plastics, jigheads, and topwaters at Academy. And if whatever reason I wanted a pre-rigged H&H cork and leader, I can do that too!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Haven't been to FTU in years and I don't really have a need to when I can get my soft plastics, jigheads, and topwaters at Academy. And if whatever reason I wanted a pre-rigged H&H cork and leader, I can do that too!


How is the Fat Boy selection at your local Academy?


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> How is the Fat Boy selection at your local Academy?


Haven't looked since I bought 7 or 8 last fall.


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

One could hire an unarmed security guard for $15-16/hour plus tax. This is the going rate for my construction sites. Have one less employee inside and have a guy outside. 

I guess at the end of the day people keep shopping there and it isn't worth it to them. Cameras are pretty useless in my opinion.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Jipperoo said:


> Went to Academy in Corpus yesterday to purchase my son a left handed bait caster. After waiting for 10 minutes, an associate showed up who " Didn't have a key or know anything about reels". Another gentleman showed up and I inquired if they had any left handed bait casters and he handed me a Penn Battle. I said that was a spinning reel, did he have any left handed model bait casters. He was thoroughly confused. I gave up and left the store.
> I'm finally to the point where I'll buy it online or at Roy's. Roy's is a little bit higher but they are helpful and my windows will still be in one piece after 30 minutes of shopping.


I have one for sale, look in classifieds.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You have to be a bait soaker if you are happy with Academy inventory.


ROFL!!! Nope, not at all! I throw 99% plastics and do well. I didn't say I was happy with Academy's inventory. I said when the same item cost two different prices from two different stores, I get the less expensive one.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

MEGABITE said:


> I can't believe someone would think a security guard wouldn't deter thieves.


i worked at a bowling alley in high school and early college. on league nights they had me sit in my truck with a magnetic sign that read security, as soon as any one pulled in to the parking lot they saw me or the sign, some times i would sit on the roof, i usually did my homework while i was "on duty", no cell phone no pistol, just a walkie talkie to get someone to call the cops is i saw something.. this was late 80 and early 90's when all the gm cars and trucks were being stolen very easily, i know that just being there kept many cars from being stolen. i was put there after several cars were stolen and the leagues threatened to leave is something was not done.

point is.... something is better than nothing


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

^ I know of an apartment manager, that manages units in some rough areas. He was having some issues with petty crime and needed a cheap fix. 

Now all of his maintenance guys wear shirts that read "Security" across the front and back. Said crime was almost cut in half. :ac550:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think Bass Pro in Pearland used to have a problem with break ins and auto thefts. Now, there's a security guy in a truck driving the parking lot all day. I don't know for sure if it's helped, but I bet it has.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Ha ha ha ha. I had my burban stolen, found about 2 blocks away from 61 Reisner. Found Pepsi, Bud and KFC box along with US Food Stamp coupon book with serial number. Called HPD said I got lots of evidence of the fine Obama supporters-they wouldn't even come by to get it, so I took it to 61 Reisner, walked to security desk and the beotch grabbed the coupon book to "See if any be in it"-she was gonna take them. I grabbed them back, said it's evidence and I need to speak to officer about stolen vehicle and evidence I found. She sent me to burglary, I walk up to lady at desk/door and explain why I'm there, she said "Have a seat". I sat down-after 15 minutes I got up, asked her if someone was gonna see me-she says "Oh ****, I forgot you were there" (strike two). She calls a cop over from his desk, I hand him a letter explaining what all I had. He glances over it and says "This is Burglary, you need auto theft". I explode, saying "the beotch downstairs at security tried to steal any foodstamps and sent me to wrong department, then the idiot beotch over there left me sitting and forgot and I hope all your **** cars get stolen." He sort of smirks, takes my coupon book and letter and says he'll take it to auto theft. About 2 months later, my phone rings-a HPD auto theft cop-asks if I still have the KFC Box, Pepsi bottle and Bud cans. I said "yep, about a month ago I did, but finally tossed them since I had such a joyous time at HQ".
> 
> I honestly do respect Police-**** tough job, but the support personnel are idiots IMO.


Hahahah!! Man you have to the most negative, whinny, *****ing and moaning life hating person on this board.. must be a sad way to live, and thank you bc it makes me realize even more how good life is.. go smoke a bowl or beat off or something!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I've been hit there twice. It seems they could stop it if they wanted to.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Lat22 said:


> I think Bass Pro in Pearland used to have a problem with break ins and auto thefts. Now, there's a security guy in a truck driving the parking lot all day. I don't know for sure if it's helped, but I bet it has.


. The babins/salt grass steakhouse lot at mason road and I-10 had a terrible reputation for the same thing; they added a couple of security folks, one making the rounds in a golf cart, and I really haven't heard of much of a problem lately. It CAN be fixed if the owners want to do something about it.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> . The babins/salt grass steakhouse lot at mason road and I-10 had a terrible reputation for the same thing; they added a couple of security folks, one making the rounds in a golf cart, and I really haven't heard of much of a problem lately. It CAN be fixed if the owners want to do something about it.


BP employees a few years ago had a bunch of laptops stolen there. The thieves evidently watched as the laptops were locked in the trunks of the cars then broke into the trunks.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> BP employees a few years ago had a bunch of laptops stolen there. The thieves evidently watched as the laptops were locked in the trunks of the cars then broke into the trunks.


I think it may have just gotten a little too publicized when the Waller county Sheriff lost a couple of machine guns out of his car there...


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> I think it may have just gotten a little too publicized when the Waller county Sheriff lost a couple of machine guns out of his car there...


I remember that. BP made Saltgrass off limits for company laptops. Had to leave them in the office.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> I remember that. BP made Saltgrass off limits for company laptops. Had to leave them in the office.


We simply take the laptop packs with us inside the restaurants.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

wow...18 pages of rhetorical stupidity. If you know this is a FACT.

1.- Why shopping at FTU ?
2.- If you have no other choice to shop at FTU , don't leave any valuables goods in your vehicle.
3.- have somebody stay in your vehicle while you shop at FTU with a 45 at hand, if you don't want to leave your vehicle unattended. 

Blaming the Shop Owners or employees for it , it is .....moronic


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

oberyn martell said:


> wow...18 pages of rhetorical stupidity. If you know this is a FACT.
> 
> 1.- Why shopping at FTU ?
> 2.- If you have no other choice to shop at FTU , don't leave any valuables goods in your vehicle.
> ...


Man....that was super helpful!

Thanks buddy!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

When in Houston tend to pick out places to eat with parking lot guards, seems if a steak or fish house can afford a rent a cop on a golf cart most anyone can. FTU might want to check into it, from a business standpoint seems they are losing more then they are gaining from the reputation of the break ins. If the reputation is justified or not, does not matter. 

Seems this would be a good selling point for them " FTU summer sale with parking lot security guards" .


My .05cents.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Why not create a petition with everyone here on 2Cool that cares, and approx amount spent a year, stating they will not return until things change and and present it to the owner. If nothing happens then it'll be clear he doesn't give a rats arse.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Leo said:


> Why not create a petition with everyone here on 2Cool that cares, and approx amount spent a year, stating they will not return until things change and and present it to the owner. If nothing happens then it'll be clear he doesn't give a rats arse.


That would be the thing to do, but I wouldn't expect it to ever happen.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Dang, all these post's and the OP hasn't told us if he lost anything of value in the briefcase.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

98aggie77566 said:


> Man....that was super helpful!
> 
> Thanks buddy!!


ure welcome


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Leo said:


> Why not create a petition with everyone here on 2Cool that cares, and approx amount spent a year, stating they will not return until things change and and present it to the owner. If nothing happens then it'll be clear he doesn't give a rats arse.


:help:


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Leo said:


> Why not create a petition with everyone here on 2Cool that cares, and approx amount spent a year, stating they will not return until things change and and present it to the owner. If nothing happens then it'll be clear he doesn't give a rats arse.


I've known Joe for many years. He's a good man. Use to sell a few products I represented to him. I guarantee he does give a rats arse as you put it. That location is in a very busy complex and right next to 2 major freeways. Break ins are happening everywhere and you can't leave anything in sight when you lock and go inside. Security is expensive and where you see security guards patrolling, all retailers pay. Go over to the galleria and leave something of value in sight inside your vehicle. See what happens. Don't criticize this man. He has done a lot of good for the local fishing community. Rant done!
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry SSG
We have a different view. I understand your economic tie to Joe. I "worked" for him for 10 years 1/2 time when I retired. He will not deal with the security issue until it hits his bottom line. Right now it is signs on the door. He spent thousands to put burglar doors on the I-10 store to protect his merchandise.
Not easy answer but giving him a free pass does not add up to my inside knowledge of the operations at all three stores.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

John R said:


> Sorry SSG
> We have a different view. I understand your economic tie to Joe. I "worked" for him for 10 years 1/2 time when I retired. He will not deal with the security issue until it hits his bottom line. Right now it is signs on the door. He spent thousands to put burglar doors on the I-10 store to protect his merchandise.
> Not easy answer but giving him a free pass does not add up to my inside knowledge of the operations at all three stores.


I respectfully disagree. My "economic ties" to him were minimal and ended in the early '90s. You say you worked for him for 10 years? If you thought he was that kind of man, why would you work for him for 10yrs.? There is not a retailer in this city who will take on the responsibility for security of his patrons. Many will post notice that they have no responsibility in case of a break in or vandalism of your vehicle. If it were not for FTU, fishermen would have gone without many good products that Joe and Danny had the foresight to stock and offer for sale. They are by far the best fishing retailers this city has ever had. I would hate to think that we, as fishermen, would be left with only his competitors. Joe and Danny are experienced fishermen and the competitor buyers are bean counters. Big difference. I use to deal with all of them. 
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

The VAST MAJORITY of products in their stores are available at multiple locations. I shop and buy where I get the best price and service and my experience has been that it is NOT at FTU and it goes back to the "Cut-Rate" days...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I 'm like Bo when i visit that shop. Park up front. I have much too hide, plus Klever was with me and id leave the window open. 
We all cant do that or can we ? Security cams ar so cheap nowadays . 

Thumbs down on FTU trying to keep their unstable customers a bit confident and another thumbs down to HPD as they can catch the sunof*****es if they wanted too and had enough complaints.


----------

